# anyone got $50,000 laying around?



## chitown (Apr 9, 2011)

:eek:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/2308277148.html


----------



## OldRider (Apr 9, 2011)

Chi, thats local to you, thus no shipping! For the guy with that kind of money that looks like a deal, a great investment and the turnaround would not take real long either. But alas the guy with that much funds is not me!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 9, 2011)

$50,000? I bet its more like $20,000-maybe. $50,000 better have a LOT of rare Schwinns and such. Just mind boggling to me to pay that much for simply what is shown.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking at the pics..... I'm gonna need to see WAAAAYYYY more bikes than I see in the photos for $50k. Seller says "hundreds" of bikes, when it comes to bulk sales, regardless of what gem may be in the pile, bikes go for just a few dollars each. For $50k it needs to be a couple THOUSAND bikes.


----------



## prewarfan (Apr 9, 2011)

He did say pictures are just a sampling of what he has. Not saying it is worth 50 grand, but you never know.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Apr 9, 2011)

It would take so long to get the money. You are talking years of cleaning,detailing, and posting ads to sell. Identifying and labeling bikes and parts. Trying to match all of the mismatched stuff. I'm not saying the collection isn't worth that, but anybody with 50K sitting in the bank probably doesn't feel like putting that kind of effort into it.


----------



## bairdco (Apr 10, 2011)

this guy's a little more reasonable:

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/2316033955.html


----------



## ozzmonaut (Apr 11, 2011)

bairdco said:


> this guy's a little more reasonable:
> 
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/2316033955.html



He should register here. A lot of that stuff would sell fast if he could ship.


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

That $50k lot better have at least a dozen of high dollar bikes to be worth anything. I didn't see anything over a $200 bike in there?


----------

